

How hard is it to use Snipshot from ourdoings.com? - brlewis

I'm looking for a little user testing in exchange for you getting to see how someone else did it.<p>I integrated Snipshot photo editing into ourdoings.com, but it needs to be explicitly turned on by the user.  I want people to understand that Snipshot is a different site, and get a chance to review their privacy policy before they enable it.<p>Take a JPEG file.  See how long it takes to register, log in, create a site within ourdoings.com, upload the photo, and figure out how to turn on Snipshot integration.  Please let me know how it goes.
======
dkokelley
Start: 8:34pm End: 8:40pm (turn snipshot on) (True End: 8:44pm) (figure out
how to actually use the snipshot feature. It took me a while to figure out
where I could find the edit button.) Total time: 6(10) minutes.

I hope that data helps you. I noticed a few things while browsing around in
there, one being that home image in the top-left corner brings me back to the
home page... and shows me the log in just like a random visitor to the site. I
would try and set it so that it remembers my session properly.

~~~
brlewis
You're awesome. Thanks tons.

(I'm trying to keep the "front-facing" pages session-free to benefit shared
caches, but that tab needs a different label than "Log In".

~~~
dkokelley
If that's the case, I would recommend changing the link in the top-left corner
once you're logged in to take you somewhere other than the home page - maybe
to my account or dashboard or something like that.

------
brlewis
Link for convenience:

<http://ourdoings.com/>

